# Download Gurumukhi Fonts & Installation Guide



## Admin

Dear Members, 

Click Here to Download Gurmukhi Fonts & Punjabi Fonts and install on your system as per following simple instruction and let us know if you are able to view the gurumukhi fonts.

*New Fonts Installation Guide*:
Go to: 
--> Control Panel 
--> Double-Click Fonts Option
--> Now Go to File Menu 
--> Click Install New Fonts 
--> Select the relevant directory on your PC where you have downloaded the files.
--> Click select all and press Install... Gurumukhi Fonts are now installed on your computer.

Enjoy!! 

Regards


----------

